# Looking for space marines please



## Rhyu (Dec 1, 2010)

hello everyone I am looking for unpainted space marine stuff from gw and forgeworld . I am wanting to make my own 40k/30k imperial fists army. If anyone has anything I would love to get it 
Thank you all for your help


----------

